# Mule sounds and gaits



## DraftyAiresMum

Not sure about the sounds, but mules have all the same gaits as horses, so yes, trotting is possible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TessaMay

It's called a bray just like a donkey.


----------



## Shoebox

Yep, mules trot, and a mule's noise would be called a bray.


----------



## cinzia8

Thanks all!

Your quick reply and information has helped me a lot.

Cynthia


----------



## Bondre

I have a 2-week old mule at present (and growing rapidly), and he makes the weirdest noises when he tries to reply to his mother's neighs. It's like he wants to copy her, but he can't (bc he's got different vocal chords) and he makes these groaning noises. Nothing like a donkey, although it may be technically a bray.
With regards to your novel, my husband says that mules are largely silent animals, so if your fictitious mule just pricked up his (considerable) ears and broke into a trot, I reckon that would be fine, too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cinzia8

Bondre said:


> I have a 2-week old mule at present (and growing rapidly), and he makes the weirdest noises when he tries to reply to his mother's neighs. It's like he wants to copy her, but he can't (bc he's got different vocal chords) and he makes these groaning noises. Nothing like a donkey, although it may be technically a bray.
> With regards to your novel, my husband says that mules are largely silent animals, so if your fictitious mule just pricked up his (considerable) ears and broke into a trot, I reckon that would be fine, too.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's very useful information for me as well. It just occurred to me to check on when mules were first bred. My story is in late Ancient Rome (AD 450). A historical writer has to be so careful about things like this. I might have to switch to donkeys but I think there were mules back then. ?? LOL


----------



## cinzia8

cinzia8 said:


> That's very useful information for me as well. It just occurred to me to check on when mules were first bred. My story is in late Ancient Rome (AD 450). A historical writer has to be so careful about things like this. I might have to switch to donkeys but I think there were mules back then. ?? LOL


I did a fast check. You guys probably know this, but I posted it for all to see.

Why Were Mules More Popular Than Horses in the Ancient Mediterranean


----------



## verona1016

Bondre said:


> With regards to your novel, my husband says that mules are largely silent animals, so if your fictitious mule just pricked up his (considerable) ears and broke into a trot, I reckon that would be fine, too.


A trainer that used to teach at my barn would bring her mule for lessons, and we quite frequently heard him braying. I assume they're prone to vocalizing more when away from their herd/in unfamiliar places, like horses?


----------



## horseluver250

Bondre said:


> With regards to your novel, my husband says that mules are largely silent animals, so if your fictitious mule just pricked up his (considerable) ears and broke into a trot, I reckon that would be fine, too.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Tell this to my mule lol! She is a very very vocal animal.


----------

